# a newbie



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

guys and girls,

im new on this board. just read some of fourms. they r great. i like this forum. nice to be a part of registered member in here. i havent figured it out which forum i can post my tanks. ehehehe~ so here is the link of my tanks.

http://fish.andy.idv.tw/gallery/pigheaddd

enjoy,

Tim


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

You can post up pictures in the Album section. There is a link at the top of the page. Nice tanks. Where did you get those lights??


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> You can post up pictures in the Album section. There is a link at the top of the page. Nice tanks. Where did you get those lights??


thanks!!! which light r u talking about? my nano tank one or 20gh one?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

*arcadia*

Both! I have seen similar lights from Arcadia, but they are not available here in the states. I like the way it sits up above the tank, so you can leave the top open if you wish.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: arcadia*



Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Both! I have seen similar lights from Arcadia, but they are not available here in the states. I like the way it sits up above the tank, so you can leave the top open if you wish.


the nano one i bought it from Taiwan. u cannot get it in here. 20gh one is made by JBJ. u can check their website. let me know if u have further question!

http://www.jbjlighting.com


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Those are very beautiful aquariums. I really like the 20H. Please do upload them into the album section!

Carlos


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

tsunami said:


> Those are very beautiful aquariums. I really like the 20H. Please do upload them into the album section!
> 
> Carlos


Carlos,

thanks for compliment. ill try to upload them into the album section soon.

Tim


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Hello*

Welcome Tim to APC, make yourself at home.

Nice start on the nano tank and good piece of driftwood. 
Taiwan are producing some cool aquatic plant gear these days. I heard Hong Kong and Taiwan are very much into the aquascaping thing theses days. Now that the flower Horn and jellyfish tanks are on the way out.
I have a light that looks like the one in picture 8 of your nano tank. The brand I have is called KITTY made in Taiwan. The half circle matte gold one I have uses 6500k 13 watts screw in CF blubs.
I'm using it now on my 5.5 gal set-up.

Keep us updated on those tanks

Ken


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Hello*



ryuken168 said:


> Welcome Tim to APC, make yourself at home.
> 
> Nice start on the nano tank and good piece of driftwood.
> Taiwan are producing some cool aquatic plant gear these days. I heard Hong Kong and Taiwan are very much into the aquascaping thing theses days. Now that the flower Horn and jellyfish tanks are on the way out.
> ...


thanks Ken,

ur tanks are amazing!!! i really enjoy them. how many w jbj clamp on on ur 10 gallon tank? 28 or 32? why jbj discontiuned those clamp on lights. i was trying to find 18 w for my nano, but got bad luck!!! any good place to get nice driftwoods? none of LFS have nice driftwood in my area!!! :?

sure, ill keep updated. yeap... i have had my nano tank about 1.5 years. it was pain to XXX when i brought it with driftwoods back from TW. yeap...HK and TW are very much into the aquascaping thing theses days. those flower horn and jellyfish tank were very popular in TW, but no more recently!!! did u buy ur light in the US? a light in my nano pix 8 is made by JKS with 13 w 7000k power compact light. before pix 7 was 5 w power compact. i cannot find anywhere to buy 5 w PL in the US. u can buy 5 w PL in home depot etc., but they are not bright color. they r yellow color, so i asked my friend to bought 13 w instead of 5 w and brought it back from TW for me last month.

more pix of ur tanks... PLEASE!!!

ps: i just noticed that u r in NY? im in MD. its not that far away. is it?

Tim


----------

